# beekeeping in sacramento county



## JRG13 (May 11, 2012)

Call the county ag inspector or look for the bee complaint line, they will tell you everything you need to know or do you want me too? Bascially, you need to be zoned Residential 1 or 2 if you're within any type of city limits in Sacramento County. You are limited to two full sized hives and 2 nucs. You must have water within 15' of the hives, and the hives must be 15' off the property line and not near any busy streets. You should register your bees with the county ag inspector too. You can request the form from them. Message me your email address, I will forward the guidelines they sent me.


----------



## camarorz28 (Apr 4, 2013)

Okay so I found out what zone my house in R-1A-PUD. So you think that'swould be good?


----------



## camarorz28 (Apr 4, 2013)

How you message in this forum.


----------



## Rader Sidetrack (Nov 30, 2011)

Welcome to Beesource!

> How you message in this forum

Click on the _JRG13 _member name in his post, then click the _Private Message_ dropdown. From there on its similar to email.


----------



## KQ6AR (May 13, 2008)

Folks at the sacramento beekeeping supply should be able to answer you're question.
http://www.sacramentobeekeeping.com/
Or the sacramento beekeeping club
http://sacbeekeepers.org/


----------



## JRG13 (May 11, 2012)

R1A should be fine for urban bees but you can call them up to confirm. Sent you the info via email as well.


----------



## CLICKBANGBANG (Feb 3, 2013)

Drive to Woodland and go to Mann Lake for your boxes frames and gear. You can check their web site for prices. Mann Lake is much less expensive (and eleventy times bigger) than the Sac bee store (on Broadway iirc). I just started as well and made a trip there and one to Dadant in Chico for my stuff. 

Regestering in Sutter county is $10 and they map regester your hive count and apiary location. Looks like these guys have you lined out for your area.


----------



## camarorz28 (Apr 4, 2013)

So I was able to figure it out. I can keep two beehives. I don't need a permit for zoning area is city of sac. What other place locally sells boxes? In sac or near sacramento.


----------



## JRG13 (May 11, 2012)

Sacramento Beekeeping Supplies, it's on X street and 20th I believe. Or Mann Lake in Woodland. Mann Lake will be cheaper and better quality though.


----------



## camarorz28 (Apr 4, 2013)

Okay Mann lake it is. Thank you guys for the help. Keep updates.


----------



## JRG13 (May 11, 2012)

If you need any help let me know, I work in Woodland so if you need something from there in a pinch you can always message me. I've done it for other members before in the area. You got the email I sent with all the information? I have some nucs if you want to check them out once they start laying to get your feet wet if you want. If you get honey to extract let me know as well, I have an extractor if you don't want to buy one just yet. I'll open that up to anyone else in the area too if you're just running a few hives. It's a brand new 18/9 ML, that I used once last year for my needs but if you want to come by or me to bring it to your house to extract we can discuss options.


----------



## camarorz28 (Apr 4, 2013)

Yeah I did get the email thanks for pointing me to the right direction. Your do you currently live ? Pm me I will be going to woodland this sat to get me a hive and I will need some bees.


----------



## KQ6AR (May 13, 2008)

Mann Lake isn't open weekends:waiting: unless they changed their hours.


----------



## JRG13 (May 11, 2012)

nope, Monday through Friday only.... Sac Beekeeping is open Saturdays though, closed on Sunday/Monday.


----------



## camarorz28 (Apr 4, 2013)

That's a bummer not open Saturday. Only day I can go. Well I guess I have to order online. As long as I order 100 more I get free shipping.


----------



## KQ6AR (May 13, 2008)

Its not possible to order less than $300, or at least I've never been able to.


----------

